# Remix OS



## VulkanBros (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds  interesting....
http://www.cultofandroid.com/77953/...esome-android-desktop-youve-been-waiting-for/

https://www.droidmen.com/how-to-install-remix-os-2-0-computer-laptop-pc/

Download officially here: http://www.jide.com/en


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 11, 2016)

interesting


----------



## Hugis (Jan 11, 2016)

tried to get it going yesterday didnt work with my pc or my missus pc....


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks pretty good on pictures. Too bad we can't see it in action. 



Hugis said:


> tried to get it going yesterday didnt work with my pc or my missus pc....


Wondering how? OS is not available yet, unless you pre-ordered jide devices, or backed the kickstarter campaign (and still only Nexus 9/10 images were promised)


----------



## Hugis (Jan 11, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Looks pretty good on pictures. Too bad we can't see it in action.
> 
> 
> Wondering how? OS is not available yet, unless you pre-ordered jide devices, or backed the kickstarter campaign (and still only Nexus 9/10 images were promised)



it leaked yesterday or the the day before 

Remix_OS_for_PC_64_B2015123002
remixos-usb-tool


----------



## natr0n (Jan 11, 2016)

nice


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been watching Brad Linder(Liliputing) talk about this for the last year.  It does look pretty nifty, I might take it for a spin.

Best,

LC


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2016)

Hugis said:


> it leaked yesterday or the the day before
> 
> Remix_OS_for_PC_64_B2015123002
> remixos-usb-tool


Thx.

Just downloaded the thing and tried on both of my rigs.

*First attempt:*
_Hyper-V: 2 cores/2GB RAM_

Successful start in guest mode. Mouse for some reason does not work properly. I can drag, but simple cursor movement is not doing anything.
Some graphics/color/scaling issues, but those are probably related to the VGA driver, and not the OS itself.

Resident mode is not working.

*Second attempt:*
_Proper boot: AMD A4-5300B / 4GB RAM_

Successful first start in guest mode. Network adapter started without issues. Installed Antutu and Kodi to test media performance.
Antutu ran fine and gave me a total score of ~200K. The second 3D benchmark failed to start (not supported), so I'm not 100% sure if this score means anything.
BTW, RemixOS uses Gallium 0.4 by default for my Radeon HD7480D, so some OpenGL[ES] features may not be implemented or supported yet.
Overall the OS feels snappy (almost like running linux with LXDM). The desktop itself is clean and kinda resembles LXDE, but the notification panel is clearly an attempt at replicating Win10 notification area. Not too bad.
Kodi, on the other hand, failed to recognize my native resolution(1280x1024 native, 1300-something x 1100-something detected), which caused some serious issues with mouse navigation. Keyboard navigation works fine.
1080p playback was smooth, as expected.
There are some problems with app scaling. App store is only partially scaled to my screen size and some dialogues fall back to [probably] 800x480 size.
I think my old 4:3 screen is at fault, but similar thing was encountered in Antutu: it only works in fullscreen mode, and most raster assets (icons/images) are taken from a low-res package.

In order to power off the machine you need to physically press the power button, just like on any other android device. Start menu is basically a popup with all installed apps, which can be also called by holding a home button for 1 sec.

Resident mode is not working.

*Third attempt:*
After rebooting my second rig for the third time, RemixOS failed to start altogether. Same rig, no changes, but it fails to boot in either guest or resident mode.
Re-checked the flash drive for errors - everything seems fine.

Wanted to make a followup of my successful boot with screenshots, but I guess I'll have to wait for more stable release. Hopefully it's tomorrow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2016)

I cant get it to work on VirtualBox, VMware, or two laptops. It just freezes or reboots.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 11, 2016)

Bare in mind - it is still not official......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Before remix there is ReactOS


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 11, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Before remix there is ReactOS


I'm assuming that is a joke, because ReactOS is a Windows clone and nothing to do with Android.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 12, 2016)

Remix OS official download is now up and running.
Gonna try it tomorrow, see if there's any improvement in the official release.

http://www.jide.com/en/remixos-for-pc#downloadNow

BTW, this is a developer version, which means stable 2.0 ain't coming for some time. For some reason this reminds me of Cubietech and their development cycle - as soon as the new device hits the shelves, they halt software support and start working on the new device. Considering that Remix mini is a super-simplified analog of Cubieboard 4 in a much uglier case, I won't be surprised if they are the same people...


----------



## Hugis (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok got this little minx working , i had to boot up with onboard intel not my gtx780ti, this worked! 

(i was stuck previously at  this)







Also the new release DOES NOT have the play store and they have changed the browser(i think)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2016)

im currently Trying to install it to a Totally new Barracuda 1Tb drive, sincethere is nothing else on it. My usb drives are apparently WAY too slow.

**edit*** not bootable....hmm any suggestions?

Found THIS on installing it to a HDD.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 13, 2016)

I was only able to boot it in Guest mode again. 
Resident mode is still not booting, but this time I get an error message, something like "Unable to determine USB write speed. Boot may fail blah-blah". I press a key to continue and get stuck again. 
Using my second rig (A4 APU / 4GB RAM)



jboydgolfer said:


> Found THIS on installing it to a HDD.


Did similar for my flashdrive. I have a multi-boot USB stick with Win7/Win10/Arch/Ubuntu and now RemixOS. 

I'd try to DD the image to HDD, but so far I ran out of motivation juice... Most sane people install Ubuntu on their phones and tablets, and we, a bunch of dorks with too much time on our hands, wasting a lot of effort into installing a broken Android distro to our hi-end desktops.... sarcasm or irony?


----------



## Hillbilly (Jan 14, 2016)

There is another way. 

http://www.hillbillyhardware.com/Reviews/remixmini/remixmini.html


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 14, 2016)

Hillbilly said:


> There is another way.
> 
> http://www.hillbillyhardware.com/Reviews/remixmini/remixmini.html


$69.99 for a mediocre ARM miniPC - not the best option. There are tons of embedded computers in that price category that will allow you to run a full-featured Linux distro with hardware graphics acceleration and give a lot more in terms of features.
Odroid XU4 is just one example. It has 3 USB ports(2x2.0 and 1x3.0), which provides an opportunity to connect more than just a wired KB/mouse (decent WiFi adapter, USB3.0 external hard drive etc.) and features a much more powerful MALI-T628 MP6 with OpenGLES3.0 support and up to 1440p display resolutions. Can easily run a full-featured Ubuntu 14.04 and higher. CPU may be not as powerful, but when it comes to graphics and multimedia - it will run circles around Allwinner A64.

The second problem is that it is still in Alpha and does not really work, while there are viable alternatives, such as ChromiumOS, which can be used on any platform today (x86, x64, ARM etc.). By the time RemixOS is finished and ready for consumer market, ChromeOS and Android merge will most likely kill the competitor.

http://www.cnet.com/news/googles-mobile-quest-may-lead-to-android-chrome-merger/

As to the future of Remix Mini - I'm pretty sure that in a month or two from now the majority of its users will run Arch, Ubuntu or some Debian variation.


----------



## Hillbilly (Jan 14, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> The second problem is that it is still in Alpha and does not really work,


The Remix OS for the Mini is no longer in alpha state. It is a stable 2.0.106.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 14, 2016)

Just because it does not say Alpha does not mean that it will not behave like one:

http://support.jide.com/hc/en-us/community/topics/200427697-Bug-Reporting
http://support.jide.com/hc/en-us/articles/214134757-Remix-OS-Update-2-0-106

If I had a chance to get one at Kickstarter pre-order price, I'd probably be one of those individuals ranting about bugs, but since I cannot run it properly on any device in my house...

NB!
* There are no ARM images available at all (except 1.5 for Nexus). 
* Remix 2.0 is not working on their ultratablet - the only device that actually had marketable appeal. 
* Nexus 9/10 users are still on Remix 1.5 with 2.0 nowhere to be seen.
* Both support and community forums look abandoned. 

Does not look good for a kickstarter project which raised over $1.6 mil.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 18, 2016)

FYI. Remix OS for PC is now in beta. It now has 32 & 64-bit support and can be installed on hard drives. Here is my take on it.

http://www.hillbillyhardware.com/Reviews/remix_os_for_pc_beta/remix_os_for_pc_beta.html


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmm might give it a wirl on hyper-v... hope it works.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 19, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting option for my crappy little AMD E-450 laptop. Windows is all of a sudden too much of a burden for it even though it used to be super snappy. But if phones can run Android smoothly at 1080p with crappier hardware, this one should run it super smoothly.

Besides, it's for music, movies and internet only anyway.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> Hmm might give it a wirl on hyper-v... hope it works.



Me too. Let us know if you get it up and running.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Sounds like an interesting option for my crappy little AMD E-450 laptop. Windows is all of a sudden too much of a burden for it even though it used to be super snappy. But if phones can run Android smoothly at 1080p with crappier hardware, this one should run it super smoothly.
> 
> Besides, it's for music, movies and internet only anyway.



It's definitely worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2016)

can it run crysis?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 20, 2016)

This thing is awesome  I'm typing from RemixOS which is installed on USB drive and is running on my infamous AMD E-450 laptop. I think I'll actually install this on the laptop's SSD. It's so familiar since I have Android on my phone, but it's running on laptop. It's really cute and fast.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can it run crysis?



Nope. All Crysis games are Windows only on the PC.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> This thing is awesome  I'm typing from RemixOS which is installed on USB drive and is running on my infamous AMD E-450 laptop. I think I'll actually install this on the laptop's SSD. It's so familiar since I have Android on my phone, but it's running on laptop. It's really cute and fast.



Glad you like it. It can only get better with time.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 20, 2016)

I want to install it on my laptop, but that doesn't seem to be possible. Ubuntu can be installed from live USB, but not this one. The dual boot thing doesn't even work and I don't even want that. I want RemixOS to be the only OS on laptop.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 20, 2016)

I know how I'll do it. I'll take laptop drive out, slam it into enclosure, install RemixOS on it and install it again into laptop. I hope this will work


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 20, 2016)

have you installed Google Play?


----------



## redundantslurs (Mar 20, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing RejZor.  I have an old bookshelf AMD E-450 system I can now repurpose with RemixOS.  It runs OpenELEC with no problems at all but I wouldn't mind getting the Android experience on it.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 21, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I want to install it on my laptop, but that doesn't seem to be possible. Ubuntu can be installed from live USB, but not this one. The dual boot thing doesn't even work and I don't even want that. I want RemixOS to be the only OS on laptop.



It can't be installed from the USB drive. The only way to install it to a hard drive is the same tool you use to make the USB drive. Like in the pic below.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 21, 2016)

HossHuge said:


> have you installed Google Play?



I have. It works. Instructions are here.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2016)

Hillbilly said:


> It can't be installed from the USB drive. The only way to install it to a hard drive is the same tool you use to make the USB drive. Like in the pic below.
> View attachment 73052



I know, that's why I'd take out laptop drive, add it to PC, install it and voila. I just worry it'll install bootloader to PC's drive and not laptop's drive... I could install it to laptop drive as USB device, but I don't want to be asked on every boot if I want to work as guest or as resident, I'd want to run it as resident by default.

Also the damn installer crashes when I want to uninstall Remix OS that I've installed on local disk. Now I can't remove it, though dual boot entries don't seem to exist in msconfig boot.ini hm...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 21, 2016)

I have the Remix Mini (got it from the kickstarter) it's a cool little device. I use it for my TV. Since it's not a smart TV it definitely helps. There are some problems with it like Netflix (They since then fixed this) and Vudu not being able to stream in higher quality. Overall its a step in the right direction, and what I always thought and hoped Google would have done themselves. For now it's perfect for Teachers or any other professions that don't require much in the way on computer power.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 21, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I know, that's why I'd take out laptop drive, add it to PC, install it and voila. I just worry it'll install bootloader to PC's drive and not laptop's drive... I could install it to laptop drive as USB device, but I don't want to be asked on every boot if I want to work as guest or as resident, I'd want to run it as resident by default.
> 
> Also the damn installer crashes when I want to uninstall Remix OS that I've installed on local disk. Now I can't remove it, though dual boot entries don't seem to exist in msconfig boot.ini hm...



I haven't tried a hard drive installation yet. I will and get back to you with better info. I have an e-350 laptop that i will try it out on. Sucks you need a windows os to install it to a hard drive.


----------



## redundantslurs (Mar 21, 2016)

Got bored, did some reading on subreddit r/RemixOS and apparently there are ways to make it the only OS on a laptop/Computer just gotta "used this http://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmagic/clone-sd-card-to-pc.html I cloned a 64gb SD card to a 64gb SSDand was off to the races, I believe you can use the DD command as well under Linux to copy one drive to another"

Another interesting read in a Stickied they had =
I have found that these Google apps are pre-installed on Remix OS:

Google Play Store - com.android.vending
Google Contacts Sync - com.google.android.syncadapters.contacts
Google Play services - com.google.android.gms
Google Services Framework - com.google.android.gsf
Google Partner Setup - com.google.android.partnersetup
Market Feedback Agent - com.google.android.feedback
Google Calendar Sync - com.google.android.syncadapters.calendar
Google Account Manager - com.google.android.gsf.login
Google Backup Transport - com.google.android.backuptransport
I also found a way to enable these, so you don't have to use something like GMSInstaller/GMSActivator, which could potentially be unsafe. If you did use one of these but want to use the stock apps instead, you will have to reinstall Remix OS.
This went unnoticed because there is an app called "JideAppPolicy" that disables them at startup. From what I can tell, this is the only thing it does. Also, apps disabled in a specific way do not appear in Settings.
Enter the root terminal with Alt+F1 and run this:
pm disable com.jide.apppolicy

This will disable JideAppPolicy. To enable the Google apps, run these commands:
pm enable com.android.vending
pm enable com.google.android.syncadapters.contacts
pm enable com.google.android.gms
pm enable com.google.android.gsf
pm enable com.google.android.partnersetup
pm enable com.google.android.feedback
pm enable com.google.android.syncadapters.calendar
pm enable com.google.android.gsf.login
pm enable com.google.android.backuptransport

Then, to list all disabled applications, run:
pm list packages -d

Make sure "com.jide.apppolicy" is the only disabled app. Run this command to reboot:
reboot

After you reboot, open the Play Store, add your Google account, and you should be able to download apps. If the Play Store doesn't work, try this.
This is working in the latest beta release (B2016030106).
EDIT: Simplified tutorial.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone knows how to have apps running resident? For example, DrWeb Light keeps getting disabled after RemixOS reboots/shutdowns. Or OperaMax.

I wish there was a way to install it from bootable live USB drive to an empty device with no OS, like you can Ubuntu. Any info if they have this planned?


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 22, 2016)

I tried to install to a blank hard drive, but it modified my Windows boot loader and there are no options to specify where to install a boot loader. I appears as of yet there is no way to do a fresh install of Remix OS for PC. I'm gonna do more digging around on this.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 22, 2016)

That sucks. I'll wait till they add option to install on an empty drive using live version of RemixOS from USB drive. When that happens, this will be an absolutely awesome replacement for Linux. It's light, easy to use and familiar since we all have it on our phones. And frankly, on low end devices, I don't need more than this.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 23, 2016)

Your absolutely right.


----------



## AxGaming (Mar 23, 2016)

I saw about this system recently, it is very cool and interesting, if not use windows just to play would surely use it as the primary system on my PC because I never liked the idea of using two systems in dual boot.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 24, 2016)

Tried this on my netbook.  No problems whatsoever.


----------

